# Sunline Leader Material, Anyone Using Them?



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Reading the analysis done by Charkbait in California https://www.charkbait.com/cs/cshleader.htm on Sunline leader and wanted to see if anyone has any experience using it. The Bass guys have been using their fluorocarbon lines and the reviews are stellar. 

I have bought backing from Charkbait and although a little pricey it is the best I have used. 50 lb., 16 strand Toro Tamer hollow core braid. These guys really study their material and are a good source btw.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

What would you be using this "leader" material for? I checked that link out and all I saw was 30# and heavier. Are you looking for stuff to tie tarpon leaders or stuff for offshore leaders? The stuff looks like decent quality and you get a lot for the money but then how often do you change butt and mid sections of your leaders since that's all I can see using this for. Too heavy for tippets at least for me. I never use anything over a 20# tippet unless I am tarpon or offshore.


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> What would you be using this "leader" material for? I checked that link out and all I saw was 30# and heavier. Are you looking for stuff to tie tarpon leaders or stuff for offshore leaders? The stuff looks like decent quality and you get a lot for the money but then how often do you change butt and mid sections of your leaders since that's all I can see using this for. Too heavy for tippets at least for me. I never use anything over a 20# tippet unless I am tarpon or offshore.


Good point, going to Exmouth, Aus. in April and planning on boating lots of toothy critters for one. I usually use 40 +/- for a butt section anyways and 30 minimum for bite tippet for our occasional snook bite. I'm hoping they start producing a wider range of leader material. BTW it is pretty popular south of the equator.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably good stuff especially for the money. But to me this isn't where leader quality really comes into play. If a guy is using 30 and for sure 40# and stronger stuff then the quality (I'll define that later) isn't nearly as critical as it is with the actual tippet. I mean if a material is rated at 40# and actually tests more like 35 or 50 who cares? Its still going to be a lot more than the weak link, tippet. In fact most leader material tests higher than its advertised rating by design. Manufacturers dont want a bunch of complaints about having weak stuff!

Now as to quality here is what I look for in my leader material.

1. Is the test rating reliable and repeatable. In other words how consistent is their stuff from one spool to the next.
2. Pound test rating vs diameter. This is really important to me. I want thin strong stuff!
3. Abrasion resistance - unfortunately you just got to fish it to know.
4. Knot tying - again you just got to try it.

Now here is the clincher. I get to fish a lot (with a lot being a relative term). I was on the salt 30 days last year and probably another 20 in freshwater. But even with all those days of fishing my leader costs were peanuts compared to everything else. So I buy top end stuff.....Seaguar Blue Label or Grand Max and RIO Fluoroflex Plus. I trust this stuff. Have been using it for years and have never had a failure that I could attribute to bad material. 

I get a kick out of guys who drive their $50K pickup to the ramp towing their $40K skiff and then pull out a spool of no name leader material because they aren't paying $15 for a spool of Seaguar (or your favorite brand). Now that doesn't mean that there aren't good quality inexpensive stuff out there. Use what works for you but do it because it works and not to save some pennies. Saving pennies is great but only if it works.


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

So I guess you have no experience with it?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

No I dont. But again if you are using 30# and up then I am sure its fine especially when you have read good reviews from the bass guys. They are as finnicky as us long rodders......lol


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone use the Tsunami fluorocarbon leader from walmart?


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Anyone use the Tsunami fluorocarbon leader from walmart?


Never tried it. Might very well be good stuff!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjm1580 said:


> Reading the analysis done by Charkbait in California https://www.charkbait.com/cs/cshleader.htm on Sunline leader and wanted to see if anyone has any experience using it. The Bass guys have been using their fluorocarbon lines and the reviews are stellar.
> 
> I have bought backing from Charkbait and although a little pricey it is the best I have used. 50 lb., 16 strand Toro Tamer hollow core braid. These guys really study their material and are a good source btw.



I've tried a lot of Fluorocarbon leader material over the years and one of the main things I make sure of is that it's 100% Fluorocarbon and not the cheaper stuff they use for line such as fluorocarbon coated nylon or mono core, which is cheaper but cuts easier and deforms when it's stretched. The other thing is, is it clear or is there a haze to it? I like the really clear fluoros and Seaguar had a bit of a haze to their cheaper fluoros, but not the Blue Label. But Seaguar has a larger dia, which I'm not fond of and is also pricey. The 80lb Varivas has nearly the same dia. as the 60lb Seaguar, which gives me more comfort knowing I can still be stealthy going after large poons and knowing they have to chew more to get thru the stuff as oppose to 60 Seaguar. And the fact is, it's more abrasion resistant for a smaller diameter. I've tested it.

One of my favorites was Varivas, which was a thinner diameter and felt a little stiffer and had an excellent bite abrasion resistant. But Varivas is hard to find. Plus they don't make it in the larger diameter spools, which I like better. From reading the properties that Sunline has on their stuff (that you provided), they may very well be the company that makes/made the Varivas, who knows. So I might try some and the price seems in-line. PLine made a good 100% fluoro as well. Hard to find that anymore as well. So these days I use a variety of Fluoros, depending on where I am when I need to pick up some more. I can look at it and tell if it will work or not. Same goes with my fluoro tippet, which I ALWAYS use.

Here's my take on the colored lines like the pink YoZuri, the blue stuff and the camo colored fluoro leader material. Most fly fishing is done in the upper water column. The pinks, reds and altered colored lines are only effective in greater depths when the water get's dark cause the sunlight down there is low. So it's redundant for fly fishermen.

The guy at Clarkbaits has a $3000 tester and only test a few inches (6 to 8") in his machine. That's not a real accurate way to tell breaking strength because you can fully get a good stretch out of it. There is a website I found several years ago that a guy set up a testing lab in Australia to test ALL the lines out there with one of the most sophisticated machines known for testing lines on the planet. HE test pieces in 3ft lengths to get a more accurate read. They are the Go-To company for most mfg's out there and they specialize in braids. But they also test mono and fluorocarbon, as well as nylon lines and even mason. I've provided the link below to go directly to the mono and fluorocarbon section. If you don't see your brand, they probably didn't want to participate in the testing or Pauly couldn't get some in to test.

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetestingplastic.htm

You'll be amazed at what lines really test out to in breaking strength, especially in the braids. Something to think about when trying to break some IGFA records. IGFA will only classify the record with the line breaking strength tested, not what the line is rated for. A big problem for many people who submit a fish for a record. You also have to submit the line and with fly fishing, the whole leader system and a sampling of the tippet material, which is a whole different subject matter. I research this many years ago and kept a whole IGFA submission kit with me since we were hook some near record fish and wanted to submit something in. But it takes a lot of work and $$ to chase after those fish. 

Sorry I got off topic!

Good luck!

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Anyone use the Tsunami fluorocarbon leader from walmart?


I have. Not too bad for inshore fish and it's cheap enough. I've even used it in a pinch thru a regular tackle dealer for tarpon in 60. Also used the Suffix with good success.

Hey sjm1580, is that Sunline fluorocarbon really clear or does it have a slight haze to it? Also, have you compared the diameter of it to other brands?


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Backwater said:


> I have. Not too bad for inshore fish and it's cheap enough. I've even used it in a pinch thru a regular tackle dealer for tarpon in 60. Also used the Suffix with good success.
> 
> Hey sjm1580, is that Sunline fluorocarbon really clear or does it have a slight haze to it? Also, have you compared the diameter of it to other brands?


Haven't ordered any yet but planning in soon.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I know I am digging this back up but as mentioned earlier us bass guys use it and it is the only fluro I use. I used to use the seguar blue label for my leaders but with buying sunline for my spinning and bass reels I started using it to tie leaders and tippet. It is very small diameter to break strength and comparable to the blue label seguar I was using. Plus I buy 200yds of Sniper in whatever strength I need and lasts me a long time. I am now 4 years in of using Sniper for spinning and casting and 1yr on using it for my fly leaders and tippet and I am not going back.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Be careful about the using fluorocarbon fishing line for leaders. Sure it can be better than mono, but most of those lines are fluorocarbon coated mono core and not true 100% FC leader material. So the FC coated mono core lines can delaminate from the core when stressed and are not as bite proof. It's not the same stuff.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@Backwater you are right about some co-polymer lines but the Sunline Sniper is 100% Fluro and is about as good as it gets.


----------

